# Video Playlists or Continuous Play with MediaShare?



## Espionage724 (Oct 18, 2011)

I recently setup MediaShare with PlayOn (TVersity would not work for some reason). But anyway, overall I'm happy with PlayOn, but there is just two things that are bugging me. Subtitles (which is a PlayOn-related thing), and Video Playlists.

I have 100+ videos, and their all visible and playable from my HR24/500 receiver. When one video completes though, I have to manually select the next one. To make matters worse, after a video completes, I get dropped back as far as the computer select list.

PlayOn has a feature called Video Playlists (Music, Photos & More > Computers > Computer > My Media (Beta) > Video > Video Playlist), but I cannot seem to make it work. I haven't found any info as to:

- What program should be used to make the playlist?
- What format do the playlists have to be in?
- Where do I keep the playlist file?
- Do I make a separate folder called Video Playlists and share it?

I tried using VLC and WMP to make a video playlist, but either they aren't in the right format, or I'm storing them in the wrong folder (or who knows, maybe the feature just doesn't work on PlayOn, idk).

So I guess my question is, is there any way to make Video Playlists work? Or maybe there is a way to have videos continually play from MediaShare to the receiver?

Also, unrelated, but with TVersity, I tried just about everything I could think of (uninstall the built-in codec, install CCCP, install K-Media, etc), but it just didn't want to do anything handling a .mkv file (mediaserver would just stop). AVI's worked great though, as did browsing videos and etc, but as soon as I play a .mkv, nothing :/ If there is a guide or something to how to fix this someone knows of, I'd love to try it


----------



## Espionage724 (Oct 18, 2011)

Any feedback from anyone? Or is this just impossible?

Also, I was able to install TVersity earlier and finally get it working. Video Playlists still don't seem to be effective though, either that or I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 28, 2006)

I had the same problem with TVersity streaming mkv files. I installed a Matroska splitter ( http://haali.su/mkv/ ) and then everything worked great.


----------



## Espionage724 (Oct 18, 2011)

Redbeard said:


> I had the same problem with TVersity streaming mkv files. I installed a Matroska splitter and then everything worked great.


Nice, I actually got TVersity and mkv's working quite a while ago (I think I used an older TVersity and the Matroska splitter as you mentioned).

Still would love to get video playlists working though, then everything would be perfect


----------



## Espionage724 (Oct 18, 2011)

Anyone have any additional feedback on this?


----------



## Espionage724 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm still wondering about this.


----------

